# Was (Manipulation of threads by blocking). But, it's turned into a nice thread on Scrapers and Glue!



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Interesting…. someone posts a controversial topic. A lot of people disagree initially and let him know. As you read through the list of replies more and more people begin agreeing with the poster. Suddenly we've gone from "you're wrong" to "I agree with everything you say".

How is this accomplished? The poster selectively blocks all those who disagree with him. Eventually he comes out right as all that is left are the people who post what he likes. The thread continues only with a group of like minded people.

I think they post these sometimes, really of the wall stuff, just so they can have a blog thread that makes them look right eventually.

Not every person is blocked for this reason. Sometimes it is a good reason. The block is nice to have so one isn't harassed. But it can be used like a tool too.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe if we just stuck to woodworking and the controversy about whether Titebond II is as good as Titebond III, we'd have less blocking and more constructive discussion.
Then there would be no need to block anyone!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess i won't be blocking you Ellen as I agree. LOL!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

most of the active jocks here know where these come from and after i looked at some of the posts from some of them, i think there heavily into just wanting to get people riled up about anything with controversy, none of it even comes close to wood working and i personally will not go into there threads, i had a small experience with one over the weekend, and because of my anniversary joke, he said i was a transvestite , and blocked me, not that i care as i never talk to the guy, but its all things that cause bad feelings, and isnt enjoyable at all, so i just stay away from it, ive voiced my concern with the powers that be and they know my feelings, so today im going to post my most recent project and then will start on a new one….im excited over it, will be making more gifts for the folks who vinyled my home…have a great day dan, and ellen, and all who stop by here today…grizzzman


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ive never tried titebond lll before, as titebond does everything i need…does titebond 3 take longer to set up, and ive heard it turns brown when it dries, i wonder if i should use just elmers, as it dries clear, some things i make the glue gets into the area i dont want glue showing, and its hard to get it sanded out, i wonder if the elmers glue would eliminate that…what do ye say all…......


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

You're so off topic griz. You're talking woodworking here! Iitebond 2 is my standard glue, I've used 3 for when I do stuff that might get wet. It does dry tannish colored. It also is less sticky and lets you manipulate the joint longer. Both dry and hold the wood really well.

White glue is very good too. One advantage, that was important when I made guitars, is that with a flatiron you can heat it and it will come apart. Important when you need to replace a fretboard.

I almost never use it now because unlike yellow glues it doesn't sand. It dries to a shiny smooth patch and it must be scraped off. If you sand it, it will wear the wood down around it and the glue will be the high spot. yellow glue sands pretty much like the surrounding wood.

Interesting side note. Many, many years ago the US army needed to know the strength of certain glues. They glued and clamped, using Elmers glue, 4" of the ends of two 2×4's overlapping each other and clamped. When put under stress the 2×4 always broke someplace else besides the glue joint. Good thing as, guitars, under a lot of string pressure are held together with just glue.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think someone needs to discover a kick *ss wood glue that doesn't stick to clothing. I could buy a new table saw with all the blue jeans i've ruined.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Glue haters. Don't block me bro…................


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

very good info on glue dan, and as far as i can see, you are off topic as well, should we block each other , say for 5 minutes, and then patch things up and unblock…...that could be fun…lol…...ive wondered over starting my own web site, i will call it lumberblocks…i still have some details to work out, but you get the jest of what the main topic and activity would be, i might take a poll to see who would like it..and i might even charge to join, i might get blocked over that…it would be a cool way to start a new web site, oh, am i off topic again…darn…forgive me…....but i think i might try using white glue on some test projects ans see how it goes, another thing i want to get more into is using card scrapers, todd clippenger did a blog on them and how to sharpen them, and stumpy nubs also did his show on them, ive never really tried them, its a whole new world i shall get into…i think it will help me with some of my glue problems…another wood working topic im excited about, and nothing to get upset about to block me…grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i wear carhartt bibs, that can stand up on there own because of the glue that is on them, in fact there is so much glue, i dont even need to wash them anymore, i wonder what were onto here…this could be a conspiracy about glue…....i wonder if we could make wood stick together with just spit…...


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, i really liked Stumpy's little card scraper sharpener block. I think I'll make one and mount it someplace. If I had one I'd probably touch mine up more often instead of using it duller.

I've actually got a couple dozen scrapers. My brother worked at the Portsmouth naval shipyard long ago as a nuclear pipe welder. he'd bring home various thicknesses of stainless steel. most pieces about,5×7" or so. The thinner ones really work well. I've been on the lookout for one of those stanley #80 cabinet scrapers. I've seen them on ebay and such. I might make one of the wooden ones shown by stumpy. It looks like it would work well.

I also use glass. I go to he glass place and ask them for some scraps in their barrel. Put them in a paper bag and tap them with a hammer. One side will always have a nice edge and you get some pieces with some nice curves. And contrary to popular belief, it doesn't cut your fingers to use it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Miles, I have jeans with solid patches of glue the size of a dinner plate on the sides. I know what you're saying!

our old sheets wear out and I rip them into 6" strips. When i can think of it I grab one and slip it over my belt and let it hang down. As I glue I wipe my hands on the strip instead. I'm still in trouble as I only remember to use the cloth half the time.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

COL, You'll love the #80. I've got quite a few scrapers, too, and it's definitely my favorite.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Griizzman,
You'd have to drink a bottle of Gorilla Glue to make wood stick together with spit.
Jack


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a friend who is a retired school principal and I had patched some rotted lumber for him using epoxy. He called me one day at school and asked me to patch a spot under a window on the second floor. 
Memo to self: epoxy, high wind, and new slacks do not go well together. By the time I was finished and saw the slacks, it was too late to clean them. The good news is that I am wearing them to school today.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the only problem i find with being blocked
is you don't know it
until you read all the comments first
then go to write something
and you can't 'cause you been blocked
(i just don't go there much anymore
arguments and discussions
are two different birds)

kind of like being invited to someone's house
and being leered at at the front door

i made a special order box from purpleheart once
and used epoxy for it
the guy left it in a puddle
and it came apart

so i took it back
and cleaned the glue off
and used titebond II
(after wiping with lacquer thiner)
and it held real good


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I've only been blocked by one person that I know of and I don't mind it at all. Bu just following his post made me realize the blocking being used as a tool.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ive also got two cans of hide glue, i tried it quite a while ago and still need to work with it more to become more proficent with it, but i did like it, and it worked well…i was going to get one of the small hide glue warmer pots, but man they are expensive…so i use a small pot with water and put the glue in a small mason jar…heat it up and i leave it on a one burner electric stove , put it on low and its good while i need it, then i just let it cool down, put the cap on the jar and it goes into the refrigerator…now i need to order some scrapers…oh boy, new toys…cant wait..


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use Titebond III - I just think that it works better for my boards. It is waterproof.
I'll block Titebond II if I have to ;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if you cant say anything good about hide glue , well your blocked…...lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

with spring here, and all the flowers coming out , my sinuses feel blocked, what can i do about that…......i dont wanna have blockage…....i cant handle blockage…......in the old days they would put you in the stockaid if you were naughty, here you get put in the blockaid…..lol….....


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ COTL: Which thread are you referring to? The one about sherriffs? Curious.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

You know I read where someone uses titebond II for cleaning the top of the table saw! I wounder if it works with titebond I & III


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

gotta go…work to do


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

@grizzman try titebond on that blockage. Why do you think the top comes to a point? If that don't work try windex, Windex works to get fingernail polish out of carpet.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grizz… You've posted some pretty dumb stuff on COTL's thread…The kind of stuff I'd prefer not to have posted on MY threads.. So.. you're out. Get it? It's not funny, not amusing, you're sad attempts at self-deprecating humor. And now, your unflattering comment to me above. Stop provoking people for the sake of attention, already! And enjoy all the PMs you'll get from this from other LJ haters, haw!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there sandhill, you have a good point, i wondered why there was a pointed top on those bottles…i dont know about the windex though, its usually blue, and light blue, really not my color, but i might try some of that green stuff, kinda like a forest, trees, wood….see my point…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

have a great day


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for illustrating my point. Oh, and, I am ever confident that you have NO reason to block me.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

its a nice sunny day…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Speaking of Titebond - I saw a bottle in HD the other day that is clear. Anybody tried it yet?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You're all glue blocked!
.
Rosebud, I saw that too; I almost bought some just out of curiosity.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Anybody else noticing that the titebond White glue is increasingly hard to find?

I used it for pressing marquetry, where I don't want the glue color.
Lowes used to carry it in small bottles (4oz) and gallons - so never the quart bottles, but it is not available at all other than mail order.

maybe they intend the clear to be its replacement?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Hide glue, Old stuff. used by violin makers a lot because a good violin is supposed to be disassembled periodically and reglued. When my chair spindles fall apart (commercially made) It's usually the chunky hide glue that gave way over time that you've got to scrape off.

Grizz, you sound like you might have been a flower child in your youth.

Yes poopiekat… sherifs.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Have you ever heard a person say. "no one likes me, I wonder what's wrong with them?". Usually the answer is.. You're wondering why no one likes you?... It must be something wrong with everyone else???

So, on that note I say. "The more people you have blocked, probably the more issues you have." I have one blocked. So I guess I have one issue. How bout you, any blockages?


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I love hide glue. It is what I use most of the time. No creep and it takes stain. It will stick to its self and the extranious glue that get on the wood can be revoed with warm water.
Will I be blocked?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Personal agendas and super inflated egos have blocked me from posting on a few peoples blogs and video series. Not that I care but it's silly if one posts erroneous material, where watching the person cut something makes me shudder as I can only see ugly amputations.

Never under estimate the power of stupid people, they will eventually bring you down to their level and then beat you with experience.

: ))


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

No Gerald, no blocking. hide glue was used by the old masters for centuries. I has a respected place in woodworking.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am kinda new to this whole blocking thing and posting on subjects that are not wood related. I use gorilla glue which has worked well but after several videos where guys were using Titebond II I purchased it although I haven't used it.

As for the blocking unless someone is personally attacking you with no purpose except to start a fight then blocking is some what overkill I also did not join to talk about things other than wood. I would not have posted on this one except I am curious about the Titebond.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

COL - I'm not sure that's so. Only one of the incendiary posts by Huber is gone, mine and others still remain and I haven't been blocked (though the night is young).

I'd say the disgust outweighs the approbation on balance.

Lumberblocks? Ha, I like it. "We are 42,620 woodworkers making 1,625,580 comments and blocking 2,891 other members with malice." Or, it could be a whole lot of fun. What we need is more and more people talking; agreeing sure - and rebutting. Blocking hurts the health of the site as it removes moderation by the OP, a rocket without a tail.

I use Titebond2 by the 5 gallon pail at work; it does its job and it does it well. We need speed and strength and get them both in abundance here. For my own stuff I use the 3, as the thinner composition gives me less hydraulic back pressure at times as well as good wetting and dispersal when veneering. Also, I'm not a scientist, but I know that if it's waterproof then it might help on seasonal humidity changes. We'll know in a few years.

For getting the bloody stuff off, outside of my pants and the bench edges, I like the simple tools - angled very sharp putty knife, 2 inch chisel, and my favourite, the common scraper. It's easily the best tool for the money in my box. Draw-filed dead straight with file sharpened corners it will go any where and get everything right down to the wood.

But this is its extra capability, the ability to take shavings finer than a card scraper. Now it'll only be for a short while as the steel is soft, but sharpening takes no more than 5 or 10 seconds. Put the file down facing away from you, fine sharp side up. Bear down and pull back once, maybe twice and shave away.








gene


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking out your shop window at Maine's beauty has made you mellow Dan….

Too many folks itchin' for a fight out there….

I even got blocked …. And I don't think I've posted on any of the hot political rant threads.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ode to be blocked….......oh i wish to be blocked…...it comes with being a jock, i don't know what i said, or who i said it to, but now im blocked and totally blue…..oh i wish to be blocked , but who shall block me now, will it be from words that i said, or is it something in someone Else's head, did i say it, or is it a dream, i just woke up and i hear myself scream, oh Ive been blocked…and i don't know why…but i heard it said, from the block bird in the sky….oh to be blocked i shall make it go away, ill take two aspirin and pray for a brand new day, i hope to never hear it again, the words from a jock…...oh you've been blocked again….........


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

grizzman, Can you sing that on a video for us? Then maybe you'll get blocked. 8D


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Craftsman…. that is just the way things go. No sense in trying to figure it out.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Dan, funny how this forum is taking a similar path, your one post received many different replies, there's about 3 topics going on here, unfortunately I don't think I'm smart enough to answer any of them, LMAO.

Pleas don't block me, I will use whatever glue you tell me to use, ha ha. If Neil, (Nbeener) piped in, we would all be talking about ice cream & pie, LOL.

Ok I am having too much fun, back to the shop to see if whatever glue I used is dry, maybe I should start using duct tape, I have it in grey and black, could make a nice accent color.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well martin, your right, and since im Neils very good friend, i should help with his end of things and offer to all a day at cold stone creamery, with a double cone of rocky road with a Cherri on top, and the first one i would offer it to is poopiekat…even though he will never un block me, and i don' really mind, , but hes a good guy most of the time and he deserves one, so i am not whining to be unblocked poopie, in fact just the opposite, but here ya go, my offering to you..and to Dan and all you folks out there, ice cream on me…from the grizz, via my good buddie Neil…...now as to the tape idea Marty, i don't know, the colors are a little boring and there might be a problem with them sticking back to back…but it was a good try…i think we can even wander into sanding here, if Dan doesn't mind, i just ordered some new scrapers and a burnisher with a wooden handle that holds the scrapers, im really excited to get them, they arrive on Tuesday via fed ex…its going to be a new adventure for me, and i hope there will be a reduction in the use of sand paper, and a much smoother finish…do any of you folks have some good experience with your scrapers….


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Hide glue works great on making commercial high end speakers covered in industrial wallpaper aka alligator vinyl , ……..gives you time to do the mitred round corners that get covered in bullet proof hardware

Titebond III, its brown and matches most wood specie, easy to pull off, doesn't bond to unfinished stone, its water soluble so if caught in time can be pulled off pigment based post cat lacquers, raw wood. the down side, if you miss the window of opportunity its a big problem. I use it to do so many things other products claim they do, but dont


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grizz: I have a couple of new, good reasons why I should continue to keep you blocked. Both are for the hurtful, sick-minded messages you posted, which go directly to my personal e-mail box, which by the way is open for my whole family to see. Then, of course, you sanitize the postings so that not many LJs are horrified at the mean-spirited things you say. But you know your original message is what hits the inbox of those who 'watch' this thread. Oh, and any dignified ice cream place will not adulterate their product by pathetically attempting to jazz it up with additives, yuccck. Hopeless.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea poopie, you are right, i did change them and cleaned them up as i knew what i had said was wrong, so i admit that, nothing i can do about that. so all i can say is that im sorry for the pain it caused you and i shall go on my way , learning that sometimes i should keep my mouth shut, and better think what im saying, so i shall, i shall live and learn, i shall leave you with that thought that sometimes things folks do are not meant in mean spirited attitudes, its just that there sense of something funny does not match what someone else feels is funny, and like i said, i was wrong and admit to you so….so i shall say goodbye poopie, and shall not try to communicate with you any longer..enjoy lumberjocks….grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh Grizz… hang around. More fun to come right? And more wood stuff too. Like this

Today, I dropped in and visited the lie neilsen toolworks. I'm currently in Camden Maine at the state park with my teardrop trailer. Passed the toolworks and did a double take and turned around. Small showroom. expensive tools but you can see and feel the quality. A lifetime heirloom for sure. Well I didn't pick up anything but it was sure nice to say I'd been there.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey Dan, i wasn't leaving, i was just telling poopie i would not be bothering him any longer, i said some things to him that i thought were funny, and gave him a hard time that i should not have done, and i was trying to just apologize to him and we go our separate ways, hes never cared for me or my sense of humor, when i dressed like a women he called me gay and said i was a cross dresser, when all i was doing was just having some fun and giving folks a laugh, well he didn't care for my sense of humor, so we just have not ever agreed on that, so im here to stay, i love the site to much, but poopie just wont ever care for me, and that is fine, that's his choice…so i told him im sorry for what was said, and will just move on…so im really glad your having a great trip…yea i love those tools, but there out of my price range….but your right, there some of the best…enjoy your trip Dan…see ya when ya get back…grizz


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i defiantly got to get a paint scraper .card scrappers get to hot


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw 20 hits on this thread and just assumed it had gone to the dogs. Let me know how you like your new toys, Grizz. I'm somewhat of a freak about burnishers. I went for years using a screwdriver until I saw Ron Hock's for like $15 or something. It's gorgeous and if you have too many burnishers, you can use them for the leveler on your leg vise (and look like a mack doing it). Carry on, gents!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry i thought this was about scrappers . i feel left out nobody blocked me so far its not that i dont take a stand just that somethings are not that much of a big deal and i dont have any control over it so why waist my time .people will belive what they want thats ok with me i do.if they want to shut their self up behind a wall thats ok but there are a lot of things on the other side of that wall they build that will be shut off.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

no guys , lets have a party here and get into scrapers, i got a wooden handle you put the scrapers in, so no heat to the hands, from what ive seen you only scrap a few times on one side and switch to the other before it gets to hot, so if you dont use a wooden holder , you should be able to scrap without the heat, i saw some vidoe on it from two jocks here and it was pretty informative, so i want as much chat on here so we can learn as much as we can on this …, what advice have you got al…..aka bertha…......and anyone else…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

now I´m confused titebond II ,titebond III , hide glue ,elmers glue what to use …....DOOH !

naa I think I stick to the flourpaste I used in the kindergarden ..... thats it .. blog me about that .. ha ha )

but don´t scrape the smile of my face my beard hasn´t grown enoff yet

have a great weekend all of you

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well dennis ive heard when there sharp enough, it will take that beard right off…..so i hope you dont get the scraper to close to the smile…im looking forward to using my new ones, ive used my chisels before to scrape really small areas, and i was really impressed with how it got things so nice and smooth…but im not seeing to many on this thread talkin about scrapers, i guess the title is not specific enough and there are to many topics floating around…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

last time we talk shaving beard on a blog I told them I used my ploughplane
in the wrinkles .. works well

Dennis


----------

